# Setting up a rental contract



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I have a property in Portugal that I currently live in. I'd like to know how to set up a rental contract for a long-term rental - 1 year or more - if I become a non-resident. Does this have to go through a realtor, a notary, an accountant, my fiscal representative, or can I draw up a contract myself and have the renter (my brother) sign it and my fiscal representative/accountant deal with the taxes? Are the taxes due every month, that is, should the fiscal representative withhold taxes from the monthly payments or is the income simply declared and dealt with when the taxes for the year in question are due? My brother is non-resident and non-EU, but will stay in the house given the 90/180 Schengen rules - that is, will effectively stay in the house for about 180 days total per year and pay a higher rent when here and a lower rent when away.

Any insights/experiences gratefully received.
VV


----------

